# Homestead..... Farm names??????



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

was just wondering how many of y'all have your places named an did ya just pick one out of a hat or does it mean something special to y'all??..............my place is called ................Wranglers Roost...........because I have spent the better part of my working time as a wrangler for guest ranches an hunting outfits an now that I have returned home an looks like I am here to stay I have finally come to roost so to speak .................would love to hear yours an the reasons for them folks so speak up ............:cowboy:


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

our land is called 'Old orchard farm' because it used to be old orchard... and now it's a farm. Not very romantic (or interesting) really :shrug: !


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Zenstead

It's my place of simple living, meditation, self-contemplation, and intuition rather than based on anyting of faith or devotion. Natural AND nature-real, and not supernatural Sort of an outlook toward the surrounding wild landscapes, association with nature, growth, human/nature bond and interractions. Place of peace, intentional harmony, beauty. Gives a sense of both nurture and challenge for both body and mind. Place to think beyond 'the box' as well as put into practice what works in animal husbandry, garden philosophies, bountiful harvests, as much self reliance as possible and treading as lightly with purposeful input to the land such as increased tree biomass. But also, it's home, whether wise to others or not, it's still home... a place in winter to open the back door and ski or snowshoe toward wildland horizons, take in breathtaking sunsets, and live basically a life of peace. ........... zenstead


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Ours is Briarhill Farms, it's pretty self explanatory.
My son wanted to name it Sandy Branch Ranch but DH won out and he got to name it.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Oleo Acres (the cheap spread)


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Ours is Windy Hill Farm ~ also self explanitory


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Never named the place because husband and I could not agree â that is not an issue anymore. My ideas included â Broad Creek Meadows because of the meadows to the creek or Sycamore View because of one huge sycamore that can be seen from just about anywhere on the property. 
Right now I am thinking of calling this place âItylldo Acresâ because â itâll do.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

House full of guys. Single dad with three teen boys here at one time so when we moved here I named it Morning Wood Farm

Now down to me and one son and a new honey and her daughter I think a name change is due lmbo


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Well, we had thought of several names. Actually, DH wanted to call it something specific... but we've tried, and failed 

Locally, this place has always been known as "Wilton House" -- or "Wilton Farm" -- and everyone keeps referring to it that way, so I would think that it'll be darned near impossible to change it now. A neighbor told me that their place was once owned by an old gentleman by the name of "Minde" -- and although he's owned it for 25+ years, it's still referred to as "Minde's place" 

Besides which, I think I like it


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hickahala Ranch because our northern property line is the Hickahala Creek and we have five horses (hubby says horses make it a ranch, not a farm).

Hickahala is two Chickasaw words. Hicka means stop and hala means arrive, so our farm is actually the Stop and Arrive Ranch!


----------



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

Verdigris Valley Farm, we are near the Verdigris River.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

My place is called Sanctuary - However, since it sounded rather pretentious, my DH made a Runestone maker for me

this is it - And the Runes translate to Sanctuary. Now if I had to name my farm, I'm debating on calling in Runestone Farm 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b26/cricketygirl/100_1905.jpg



http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b26/cricketygirl/100_1901.jpg


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Both mine and my DH's birthday is Nov 4. Even with that it took about 7 years for us to decide on Topaz Farm. I would have liked to call it Topaz Ranch, but I don't think 20 acres make a ranch.

Oh, Lynn, I like Itylldo Acres. There is a place close by that is called Achin' Back Ranch.


----------



## homeschoolmama (Jun 5, 2005)

We are Doe Hill Nubians, because that is what we raise and I am a Waltons fan and Cora Beth was from Doe Hill. Corny I know. gina


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Apple Jack Creek. 

It took a long time for the name to come to me. We have a creek, so it needed to be <something> creek, I figured. There are hawks, and pasture, and ... well, nothing that really sounded right.

But my grandfather, a man I adored, was named Jack. As a little kid, I started to call him Apple Jack (after the cereal - grandparents feed you that sweet stuff, parents don't!) and he thought it was funny and so it stuck. All of us called him that. One day, it just popped into my head ... and so Apple Jack Creek it is.

I think I need to plant some apple trees.


----------



## HaysFarm (Jul 23, 2005)

Ours is just our family name.
Thought it sweet simple and to the point.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Our current place is called Sand Burr Acres (obvious descriptor), our future place is called Lotto Ranch......(another obvious descriptor)


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Shepherd Farm........we try to live up to the name everyday....Amen?

Ron,Jennifer & Dorothy
http://www.goodshepherdfarm.com


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Dh and I are short, kind of hairy and like to stay home so...we call it the Shire
not official or anything, might be a copyright thing.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

by the way....DS hates it when we say this is the name..claims the only ones who would get it are 15year old geeks.


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

Stoneflower Farm!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Kmac15 said:


> by the way....DS hates it when we say this is the name..claims the only ones who would get it are 15year old geeks.


Or the 37yo geeks. I got it. :blush:


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We named our place because we had moved so many times before we found the perfect place, plus my husband was an interim pastor, so we had several moves. Now we are tired of moving, so we are dun roven! LOL


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Named mine several years ago; I registered the domain soon after. Site won't go live until I find the darned place but the name was very carefully chosen and, if I end up where I think I will, it fits perfectly.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

we call our place "Brokedown Palace"....course with all these animals and kids sometimes I call it the Crackerbox Palace. :stars:


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

We call our place, Breezy Hollow, because when both the front and back doors are open there is always a breeze that blows through. Thus the name.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

we're nameing ours now and so far we like Lukens Legacy Acres....we shall see if that makes it through our LLC process.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

We don't have a name yet. I like Hidden River Farm (because it's hard to tell that the river is the property line from the road), but DW thinks it sounds like salad dressing!? We moved in about four years ago and I'm still waiting for a better name, but then again it usually takes at least six months for a new pet to get a name, so for something as important as our homestead - I guess I should be patient.
Tom


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

We named our small place, Almost Heaven. I smile sometimes though because it can be anything but...still usually the name fits.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Got a lot of projects going, with more planned - a bit of this and a bit of that - hence _BIDADISNDAT_

Eldest DD wants to annexe a portion to put a cabin on, and call it _'Frangipani Farm' _ while youngest wants _'Hibiscus Hideaway'_.

Neighbors have _UPS'N DOWNS_, _THISTLEDO_ and _DIDJABRINGABEERALONG_


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Peaceful Forest Homestead. We named it before we even found it. That's the kind of property we were searching for. And when we found it in the middle of the state forest.....we knew it immediately. And it usually lives up to it's name. 

katlupe


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Les' Peche Vue. Obviously, we have a peach orchard. Tried to come up with a name involving the pre-civil war cemetary by my shop, but all possibilities seemed rather morbid. The peach orchard is prominent out the picture windows so it seemed the obvious choice.


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Middle Age Spread. Self explanatory.

Yankee


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

HQ Acres


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Used to be named Swiss Ridge because I raised oberhaslis and they used to be called swiss alpines. Probably still a few goats out there registered with the ADGA as Swiss Ridge.......... Sold that place and don't have a name now.


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

"Rainbow's End" because it is our "pot of gold" at the end of the rainbow......


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

COPE Farms
*C*aretakers
*O*f
*P*lanet
*E*arth
and COPE means to solve a problem or work thru a problem
And with all the problems in the world we are trying to do everything organically and help make the earth a better place instead of spraying chemicals and so on. All plants and animals are raised ethically and sustainable as possible.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hut on the Hill Farm
While researching the family history, we learned our last name means
"the folks who live in the hut on the hill"

When we found this place, there was a hill with a hut on it.


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

Dutch Highlands Farm I'm Dutch, we raise Highlands and it isn't big enough to be a ranch. Well, not a farm either, but farmette sounds really stupid. There's also a joke in the name, but no one ever gets it.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

Was gonna name the place "Belly Acres", but decided not to.....

Decided to stick with "Dachshund Acres Farm".


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

Nightwood
Because we are always out in the woods at night. For some reason, people think it's _weird_ to go out in the woods at night. :shrug: How else would I see the flying squirrels, '*****, possums, skunks, and other cool nocturnal critters?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Kmac15 said:


> by the way....DS hates it when we say this is the name..claims the only ones who would get it are 15year old geeks.



Hubby and I are in our late 40s and short. My son calls us hobbits and if we'd built an underground home he would have called our place the shire as well! (Not all geeks are in their teens!)


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Christiaan said:


> Dutch Highlands Farm I'm Dutch, we raise Highlands and it isn't big enough to be a ranch. Well, not a farm either, but farmette sounds really stupid. There's also a joke in the name, but no one ever gets it.


Lot's of high land in the homeland???


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Ours is Rockin'B.

Last name starts with B.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Clover Country Farms.

with hubby and 4 boys in the house, there is plenty of testosterone.... many times they boys pound their chests and would say... This is CLOVER COUNTRY!! grrrr. lol it stuck


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ours is the Nohoa Homestead. We were soooooo fed up with home owners associations and vowed to never, ever, ever live where there was one, ever again. Hence the NO-HOA Homestead  

Also, Nohoa-e was the king of Tahiti a long time ago, (I think) and it might also be the name of a south pacific god, but I not real sure about that. It's on my list of things to google. LOL

donsgal


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

Christiaan said:


> Dutch Highlands Farm. There's also a joke in the name, but no one ever gets it.


I Do, there are no highlands in the Netherlands!


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

We have had "Cedar Springs", "Drycreek", and are now at "Rocking Chair Ranch"!


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Ours is the N lazy A ranch, named after the old family homestead in NE. That's the name for the large acreage, but my parents and each of the siblings will be getting our own piece. Each of us individuals will probably be naming ours a different thing - I plan on naming my place Uncle Dutch Farms, after my grandfather who came off the original homestead.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Blue Ridge Farm

Named after the old family farm that my grandfather taught me many things about life at.


----------



## JennNY (Aug 10, 2006)

Ours is LJH Acres... (L for dh, J for me and H for our last name)

JennNY


----------



## GSFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

I call our farm Good Shepherds Farm. This farm is the Lord's ( the Good Shepherd ) I'm just his servant. :hand: ( i love these smileys )


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

Bittersweet Ranch. My stepmother named it. Bitter because it caused a lot of problems between my father and her. Sweet because we love the land anyway.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

I've just started researching how to potentially earn a living off this place & figured we'd need a name. "Grace Acres" popped into my head & nothing better has presented itself. I wanted to include my Christian faith & since we have 2 1/2 acres, "farm" etc were out of the question. However, once I settle on how to develop the land, I might decide on something more descriptive.



homeschoolmama said:


> We are Doe Hill Nubians, because that is what we raise and I am a Waltons fan and Cora Beth was from Doe Hill. Corny I know. gina


I love it!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

No farm here, but I jokingly refer to our place as Kentucky Wonderland. There seems to be an area where junk gets piled, within view from the street or neighbors yard. It's unsightly, but getting under control this year more than the last three or four. Maybe this fall I will finally get the rest of it taken care of.

:dance:


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

Glad some got it!
The Netherlands actually do have some highlands, but they are nothing to brag about.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I like this thread - I've been thinking about what to call my place for a long time. My neighbors call it "The Chicken Farm" because they love to watch my chickens during the day - it provides entertainment for all the retired folks on my street.  Maybe I'll just stick with that.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

Red Collar Farm
It seemed as if any critter that wore a collar (you guessed it), was wearing a red collar. So I took the easy way out. 
qwerty


----------



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

Mine is called Lazy Day Farm because all my animals are lazy during the day


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

while we only have the 1 cow, I'd like to call it "Freemartain Dairy Farm" -our milk is so lite, you'll swear you're drinking air... with a big ole picture of a cows butt aimed right at ya... at least all of the farm folk will get it...


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ours is MacDonald Farm since our name is MacDonald. I want to get personalized plates that say EIEIO on our truck but hubby says no. HA!


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

COSunflower said:


> I like this thread - I've been thinking about what to call my place for a long time. My neighbors call it "The Chicken Farm" because they love to watch my chickens during the day - it provides entertainment for all the retired folks on my street.  Maybe I'll just stick with that.


COSunflower,
Because chooks (chickens) cackle, an old slang term here for eggs was 'cackleberries'. How does 'Cackleberry Farm' sound?
(They're also known as 'bumnuts', but I wouldn't recommend that as a name.)


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

More geeks checking in here. 
We always refer to the town we live in as "the shire".


----------



## chriswicks (Jun 14, 2005)

Wicksberry Farms: It is a mix between my wife's maden name and my last name.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The Hennery. In the vein of.. "get the to the nunnery". When I start selling he figs too I have thought of subletting the name to The Figgery.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

"Drogera" can't remember why. probably from a book I read at one time. have had it for 40 years. to me it's a place of peace and quiet and where I am always happiest. ...Georgia.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

When we were looking at our property, DH kept saying "Oh, it's too far." Hence: "O2 Far". (he also used to be a respiratory therapist, & in oxygen sales.)


IMG]http://i164.photobucket


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

a href="http://photobucket

Guess I'm highlighting the wrong link...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

http://s164.photobucket

ttp://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u21/pjva/dec2006frontgate002


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

debra in ks said:


> I Do, there are no highlands in the Netherlands!


Oh, I don't know. I'm told you can get pretty HIGH in Amsterdam.

donsgal


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

tryinhard said:


> Oleo Acres (the cheap spread)



I like OREO Acres, good stuff in the middle protected all around the outside ...LOL


Ok so I WAS *TRYING* _too hard _ to be Funny

I still like it... :shrug:

Ours is called The Hoppes Learning Academy on the answering machine and the HoppesHomestead is the web site.


----------



## myrandaandkids (Apr 15, 2006)

we named ours, Serenity Acres Farm~Gheen~ ....it is named that because before getting this place our family was in trouble, teen daughter going wild, me always with one illness or another, one son in deep regression, another emotionally damaged from his previouse home life, a daughter with physical develpment problems, one son with no friends and was already deciding he was worthless, our youngest son having rage issues, DHs heavy drinking and our marriage on the rocks, when we moved here teen daughter went and got her own appt and graudated highschool, i seemed to get stronger and wasnt sick anymore, my son started progressing in all areas, the other one started smiling and making good grades and gaining responsibility and with that came maturity, the goats milk and fresh air helped my daughter grow strong and that allowed her to catch up in motor skills, we got youngest son got into a structured christian monisory school which happend to be just what he needed,and my other son as we soon found out had a natural ability and huge intrest in farming and at 9 years old is alreay talking buisness with the old farmers in our area and is trying to save money so that he can buy his own acrege on his 18th birthday. and my soul is calm, and i feel secure, and dh is home sober more often than not, and when we go outside and sit in the evning it so simply amazingly peacfull, so as you can see our serenity came with the purchase of this land.....was that too long???


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Since I'm Bob and my DW is Cathy we're BobCat Acres.

Didn't realize how prophetic the name was until we lost 11 birds in 10 days to a BOBCAT last November.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Ours is Three Sisters Farm, cause it is owned by my two sisters and I. Not registered or official, just came up with it to put on tags on felted hats. One lady asked if it was a nunnery .


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Shinsan - You hit the nail right on the head! I LIKE that name - Cackleberry Farm - and it SHALL BE!!!  Thanks!!! You're right, bumnut just doesn't cut it - LOL


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

When we moved in the place had sat empty for about 3 'r 4 years.
But, we immediately started seeing Hummingbirds flitting around, 
looking in the windows.
I'd tried, in Indianapolis to get them to the feeders with no luck at all.
I hung out feeders about the 2nd week after we moved in here.
And the Hummers came in large numbers.

So we sorta named the place, "Hummingbird Hill", because we sit 
on the side of a hill.We have never hung out a sign or anything.
But, when DSW Sharon started selling her oil paintings, and getting
them in a Gallery,She put "Hummingbird Hill Studio" on her business cards.

OBTW, during the peak season for the hummingbirds, I feed them over a
gallon of sugar water a day, over 10# of sugar a week.
In the evenings, they are like a swarm of bees.
Amazing, just amazing.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm lovin' this thread! 

Our farm name is Hill o' Beans Alpacas. We live on a hill, they call alpaca poop "beans" and we raise alpacas. DH and I were laying in bed one night, throwing names back and forth and as soon as I said Hill 'o Beans, he busted up laughing and said "That's it!!" If we didn't live on a hill, we'd have been Field o' Beans.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ours is MCADE Manor

M= Mike
C= Cindy
A= Aimee
D= Deziree
Added the 'E' just to make it work, The names are also in order of age...lol
and called it a manor, just because it really isn't a farm..
This place has been know by several names through out history..
The Iron Master's house is one, The Codurous Forge and Iron Furnace is another, Hellam Iron Furnace and so on... 
There is a lot of history in this old place, it was even owned at one time by James Smith, who later in life signed the Declaration of Independence..


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Ours is WOLF MOUNTAIN HOMESTEAD

We really live on a hill side alone a river and have hills behind us also but they are called mountains here in the Ozarks and DH is from PA near Mt WOLF so a play on words. He says it is like living in PA but the river is much cleaner here than they are back there.


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

I raise and sell pumpkins each fall in a patch by the side of the road.I made a sign for the fun of it saying Paps Punkin Patch and that stuck with the customers :shrug: 
Chas


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Great question, I loved reading all of the answers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I call my business "Three Bar A Land and Cattle Company." If you take the letter A and put a top cross bar and bottom cross bar on it, that's my cattle brand. If you do it right, you can find all the letters of my name (ALICE) in the brand.

Our place in Missouri is "The Cabin in the Woods." It's a bungalow home, circa 1920, on 40 acres, very remote, very few neighbors, lots of trees.

My family's trust bought some timber land in Missouri, and it's "The 100 Acre Woods" like in Winnie the Pooh.

I bought an old run down house and three acres across the farm-to-market road from my house in Texas, and it's morphing into my office. I call it the "Office of Multiplicity." OM for short. My workshop where my tools are is an old beer joint that I was given and moved out to the property. It was called "Sloppy Joe's" when it was in town, but it's just "The Workshop" now.

While I was teaching, I invested in old run-down homes in this small town and remodeled them to be rentals. Each home has a name. My hubby's family home is a large 5 bedroom, 2 story farm home, known as the "Blue House." The little house in the trees down the road is "The Cottage." A one bedroom efficiency house in town is "The Doll House." The brick home with oak trees in the yard is "Shady Oaks."


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We call ours Palazzo Rospo.

The first night we spent here the frogs were so loud you couldn't hear yourself think (at least that's how it seemed to us city slickers). We loved it.

We thought about "Toad Hall" like in the book "The Wind in the Willows" but it wasn't original enough. DH translated it to Italian and we use that.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

My husband was an over the road truck driver and when we got married he took a local driver job.So when We bought this place together, he said this was his Dun Runnin Farm.Cause he was done runnin.So thats how we got our name.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine is named after 2 of my dogs.. Bear and Bigfoot, plus the fact that I've seen a few bears around too


----------



## woody111 (Aug 30, 2006)

"Pine Grove" was our "prefix" for my grandfathers first registered jersey cows. The farm was named after the 5 acre grove of pines planted west of the buildings for a windbreak in 1905.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

our is LEDGE HILL FARM if you stand in my driveway you see why,,Rob wanted a name that sounded proffessional took him awhile to cme up with something that sounded that way


----------



## botebum (Jan 8, 2007)

We haven't given the place a real name yet but we joke about calling it "The Other Side of Hell Farm" because we went through hell to get it.

Doug


----------



## cowgirlracer (Mar 13, 2006)

Botebum - I have actually seen a farm called "Hellnback Farm". 

We struggled with names. I wanted the name to reflect some image of the farm. On the deed it refers to the "White oak tree" and I was really pushing hard for White Oaks. DH wanted to name it something that meant something. We got the funds to buy it from the sale of a piece of land in the Virgin Islands (bought before we knew we were homesteaders) so he wanted to name it Enfield Green after the property. I thought that was rather dull and unimaginitive  LOL So we went back and forth and many different names hit the list, and finally we just stopped talking about it - no fighting just got bored and life got busy. We went to DD sports event in another town (200 miles away) and tried to go eat at our favorite restaurant. Only to find out that the owner had passed away and the restaurant closed. A week or so later I suggested "Little Moon", and DH loved it. We checked the gazettier and didn't find a town or place named that in Kentucky. Then we found out the town of Moon, KY is not too far from our farm. So Little Moon Farm it is.

Sorry about the long shaggy dog story. Long story short we named it after a restaurant!

Anne
CGR


----------



## EccentricFollys (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi! New to the forum.

We [Dh and i] found our place out in the wilds of Douglas Co, MO. :dance: Couldn't come up with a name that we both liked, until we had a load of gravel delivered. First thing out of the driver's mouth was "Did y'all know you live in the sticks?" We thought that was pretty funny, as the driver lived in Mansfield. [not exactly a major metropolitan center] The friends who have been down, agree with that. So that's what it will probably be. Unless we get one of those white light moments of inspiration.


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

We're calling our Wind Song Acres - seem to have a constant breeze blowing here. Probably there are a bunch of farms with that name already.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Another newbie here. 

Although we live in San Diego we have some acreage a couple of hours away for weekend camping and vacation time. When we first bought the place we had a partner so the place was 3Boss Ranch, even though the only things growing there are cactus and lizards etc. Then we bought out our partner and the place became 2Boss Ranch. 

Now that the Mr is retired he and the little dog-ette go out for several weeks at a time and do some of this and some of that.  The place is an hour from the nearest big box home improvement store so if he doesn't have what he needs (or wants!) he has to travel an hour away and an hour back. 

With the price of gas and diesel in southern CA the last couple of years I've taken to calling the place Poverty Flats. I think that is the name that is gonna stick.


----------



## greenacresusa (Jun 20, 2005)

Our place is named "Green Acres" just like in the tv show. I split with my first wife and in the three years she had it alone she trashed it so it looked like the Haney house in the tv show. When we bought her out it took us several years to get it back in shape!!!


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Ours is Acres of Blessing Farm. We have 8 acres, thus the first part. The second part has several reasons: we shouldn't have been able to get the loan (God is good!), and everyday life is such a blessing here. It's quiet out here, serene really, watching the kids go riding by on their horses with big grins on their faces or leading the goats/Llamas/Alpacas around AND not having to worry about someone grabbing them. It's a huge change from being surrounded by people and concrete, living next to a drug house, listening to sirens all night and afraid to let your kids out out in your own front yard! Yup, definitely a blessing!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I want to name our place Menagerie Farm, DH wants to name in Aarondale Farm (who the heck is Aaron????) So no sign, yet. We have a large assortment of pet and farm animals, including a small parrot, marine fish, a pea cock, guineas, several dogs and cats etc. Any opinions? Mary.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

I love this...I thought I was being cheesy by wanting a name! When we first moved here, I wanted to name it Green Gables (the roof is green and gabled, plus I am a serious Anne-fan!). But, DH hated it..go figure!

Luckily, my BF came up w/ something a little more manly. She has always teased us about our age and how OLD we are getting (we are 10 yrs younger than her and her DH!). So, she came up with Old McFarlin's Farm (our last name is McFarlin). It has stuck and eventually I may paint it on the board that hangs over the entry to where all our animals are at.

I like the ones that include a kind of faith statement. A friend of my named hers "mercy oaks" and I liked that. But, I had a hard time finding anything that included our faith that sounded right.

Fun thread, though

Rachael


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

N Due Time

That all my Dh ever says about anything I want! lol. Seriously, he is very good to me. When we bought our first home and he insisted it was (ack!) in the city, I literally bawled because I wanted my place in the country and hated the city. He just kept saying "In due time, dear." and then he did it!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I call my hilltop "Grandpa's Place", due to the brothers that I got it from - received it from their Grandpa.. I am still finding old tools and newspapers from when grandpa lived here years ago!


----------



## cath (Mar 13, 2004)

We have several salmon streams on the property

thus

"The Salmon Spread"


----------



## ScrappyNana (Aug 25, 2007)

It's fun reading all the names here.

I call my place "Gypsy's Jungle" because my friends call me Gypsy from all the moving around I've done in the past and jungle is what I hope it'll be one day with plans for greenhouses & planned gardens.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

My husband wanted to call ours Rising Sun so he could call my thoroughbred "The Horse of the Rising Sun" doggone computer geek humor  Its kinda pretty though and seems to be sticking.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

If I ever get a place it will be known as Starvation Plantation.


----------



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

_Casita Encantada_. Spanish for "Enchanted Little House"


----------



## WIBluebird (Apr 15, 2007)

Bluebird Trail Farms. When we first came here we noticed the bluebird trail up and down the road that we later found out the 4H group put up.


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

Morning Wood Farm,.... that has me wetting my pants !!!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Our farm name has a two-fold meaning. DH and I are big fans of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series, and we decided long ago that when we got our homestead, we'd borrow the name from an inn in one of the books, and apply it our farm. It fits perfectly because of our love of our honeybees. (DH used to run 500 hives, here we only have 13.) They bless us with polination, honey, and wax, and make everything we do possible, thus, The Queen's Blessing just seemed to fit.


----------



## Horselover (Mar 22, 2006)

Because there is a thicket behind us we decided to call our place "The Thicket". I am asked where it is? Is it a development? And what is a thicket? The woman in DMV asked me where it was and I kiddingly told her it was not too far from Grinder's Switch. Maybe the name was not such a good idea after all.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

The mountain we look up at to the north west is where our sugar bush is. We call that mountain Sugar Mountain. Thus we named our farm Sugar Mountain Farm. All sorts of fun plays on words and references in it.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Jethro (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't know where this came from, but I call ours, Bellyackers.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Funny Jethro!!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Inspired by this thread I gave some thought to what I'd like to call my place. It's only 12.5 acres and about 9 acres are wooded. We have a bumper crop of thistles that grow at the edge of the woods. They get about five feet high and have big, round beautiful purple blossoms. Since my family is of Scottish ancestry, we actually like the thistles. So, we've decided to call our place...

Thistletree Farm

 RedTartan


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Quarter Moon Farm.

When eight Quarter Horses have their heads in the grass, all you see is Quarter moons. (sounds nicer than Horse's Hiney Ranch!) Plus, you can actually see the real moon here away from the street lights.

Our last name is Bean, but DH didn't like "Bean Patch."


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

We are the fifth generation on our property. My wifes ancestors settled here in the 1800's and the community we live in is named after them. Our place is called Mahoney-Pursley Ranch.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Cyngbaeld's Keep Heritage Farm, (pronounced King Bold's Keep). It is the Old English spelling and pronunciation of my last name (Kimbrell).


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Old Sawmill Homestead, on Old Sawmill Road, home of the Old Sawmill Trucking Company and Old Sawmill Schoolhouse.  See the theme?


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine is MyMiniFarm, it started off more like a joke since I started off with 6 chickens & 2 dogs & 6 wooded acres people would ask how are things going on the mini farm.

Then I added on call ducks which were small & then bantam chickens & then pygmy goats all of which are small. Now I have the dexters & only 8 acres so it kinda stuck. Though I do have some larger type things now such as the Peafowl, Guinea Fowl, Pheasants, Turkey & Standard size white & brown egg layers but everyone still calls it the Mini Farm


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

We call our small homestead "Wandering Oaks" because it has lots of large entish looking black oaks and we are big fans of Tolkien


----------

